# Where to buy lifereef HOB overflow



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I figured you guys over in the salty side would know better : )

I am setting up a sump with a HOB overflow (to late for drilling, and the tank may be tempered glass). I wanted to try to find a lifereef overflow, as they are supposed to be the best. Do any of you know which store might carry them? i tried aquatic kingdom, no luck, and the big box places don't seem to. 

Thanks.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

In fact, edit, where to buy ANY decent overflow box, aside from the aqueon ones (which I don't trust as much, and is apparently huge)? It seems they are very hard to find in the GTA and i may need to order one.


----------

